# Le dio luz a quienes no la tenían y sigue pobre pero orgulloso



## Yoangel Lazaro (Ago 17, 2013)

Redacción internacional, 17 agosto 2013.- La invención de Alfredo Moser está iluminando al mundo. En 2002, a este mecánico brasileño "se le prendió el bombillo" y se le ocurrió una manera de iluminar su casa durante el día sin electricidad, usando únicamente botellas de plástico llenas de agua y un poquito de cloro.

En los últimos dos años, su idea llegó a diferentes partes del mundo. Y se tiene previsto que su sistema se implemente en un millón de hogares a principios de 2014.

¿Cómo funciona? Por refracción de luz solar, explica Moser, al tiempo que llena una botella plástica de dos litros. "Hay que añadir dos tapas de cloro para evitar que el agua se ponga verde (con algas). Mientras más limpia esté la botella, mejor", añade, en conversación con la BBC.

Envolviendo su cara en un trapo, abre un hueco en una de las tejas del techo con un taladro y, de abajo hacia arriba, mete la botella en el orificio recién hecho. "Fijas la botella con resina de poliéster. No hay goteras, ni siquiera cuando llueve, no cae ni una gota".

"Un ingeniero vino y midió la intensidad de la luz. Depende de cuan fuertes sean los rayos de sol, pero equivale mas o menos a 40 o 60 vatios", comenta.

*Y se hizo la luz*

La inspiración para la "lámpara Moser" le llegó en 2002, durante uno de los frecuentes apagones que ocurren en el país.

"Los únicos lugares que tenían electricidad eran las fábricas, no las casas de la gente", dice refiriéndose a la ciudad en la que vive, Uberaba, en el sur de Brasil.

Moser y sus amigos empezaron a preguntarse qué podrían hacer en caso de que se presentara una emergencia como, por ejemplo, que un avión pequeño sufriera un accidente y perdiera altitud, imaginando que no tuvieran fósforos.

Su jefe en aquel momento sugirió utilizar una botella de plástico vacía, llenarla de agua y utilizarla como un lente para que los rayos de sol cayeran sobre grama seca. El fuego resultante podría servir para dar aviso a los equipos de rescate.

La idea se le quedó a Moser en la cabeza, y empezó a hacer pruebas, llenando botellas y haciendo círculos de luz refractada. Poco tiempo después, su invento estaba terminado.

"No hice ningún dibujo con su diseño", cuenta el brasileño. "Es una luz divina. Dios nos dio el Sol a todos, así que la luz es para todos. Quien quiera (usar su sistema de iluminación), ahorra dinero. No vas a electrocutarte con esto y no te cuesta ni un centavo".

*El placer de ayudar*

Moser instaló lámparas hechas de botellas en las casas de los vecinos y en el supermercado local.

Aunque se gana algunos dólares por la instalación de su invento, es evidente, por la sencilla casa en la que vive y el auto que conduce (de 1974), que su invención no lo ha hecho rico. Y esto lo llena de orgullo.

"Hubo un hombre que empezó a utilizar las botellas en su hogar y, en un mes, ahorró suficiente para pagar por las cosas básicas que necesitaba para su hijo, quien estaba a punto de nacer. ¿Puede creerlo?", dice.

Carmelinda, quien ha estado casada con Moser por 35 años, cuenta que su esposo siempre ha sido habilidoso haciendo cosas para el hogar, incluyendo camas y mesas de madera. Pero ella no es la única que admira la lámpara que inventó su marido. Illac Angelo Diaz, director ejecutivo de la Fundación MyShelter, en la República de Filipinas, es otro.

Esta organización se especializa en construcciones alternativas, haciendo casas utilizando materiales sostenibles y reciclables como bambú, llantas y papel.

"Recibimos grandes donaciones de botellas. Algunas las llenamos de barro, e hicimos las paredes, a otras les pusimos agua para hacer las ventanas", dice. "Cuando estábamos tratando de poner más, alguien dijo: ‘hay una persona que hizo eso en Brasil. Alfredo Moser las pone en el techo’", recuerda Diaz.

*Alcance internacional*

Siguiendo el "método Moser", MyShelter, empezó a utilizar las lámparas en junio de 2011.

Actualmente entrenan a gente para que prepare las botellas y las instale, con el objetivo de generar algún ingreso.

En Filipinas, donde un cuarto de la población vive en pobreza extrema (ganando US$1 al día), y la electricidad es particularmente cara, la idea ha sido muy exitosa.

Diaz señala que también es posible encontrar el invento de Moser en comunidades remotas que viven en islas. "Dicen: ‘Se lo vimos a otros vecinos y parece ser una buena idea’".

Gente con pocos recursos también utiliza las botellas para aprovechar la luz que generan en pequeños cultivos hidropónicos.

*Impacto inesperado*

Las "lámparas Moser" se encuentran en 140.000 hogares. La idea también ha sido popular en unos 15 países más, como India, Bangladesh, Tanzania, Argentina y Fiyi.

Según los cálculos de Diaz, para principios del próximo año, un millón de personas se beneficiará con las ventajas que ofrecen este tipo de lámparas.

"Alfredo Moser ha cambiado la vida de una gran cantidad de personas, creo que para siempre", afirma.

"Gane o no el Premio Nobel, queremos que sepa que hay muchísima gente que admira lo que hace".

¿Se imaginó Moser alguna vez que su invención tendría tal impacto?

"No, nunca me lo hubiera imaginado. Se me pone la piel de gallina al pensarlo", dice, mientras tiembla de emoción.






Fuente: http://www.notitarde.com/Ciencia-y-...-sigue-pobre-pero-orgulloso/2013/08/17/240859


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 17, 2013)

Les dió luz pero los dejó sin techo,  jamás van a poder tapar las goteras (con resina  ).

Si necesitaba luz en la mazmorra de la foto hubiese cambiado algunas chapas por chapas transparentes.


----------



## el indio (Ago 17, 2013)

Me gustaria verte conseguir las chapas trasparentes al precio de una botella vacia, agua del grifo y un poquito de lavandina, y no entiendo porque no puede instalarse con un poco de resina poliester para evitar la entrada de agua?? si eso es lo que dice.


----------



## analogico (Ago 17, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Les dió luz pero los dejó sin techo,  jamás van a poder tapar las goteras (con resina  ).
> 
> Si necesitaba luz en la mazmorra de la foto hubiese cambiado algunas chapas por chapas transparentes. [/url]


esa plancha  dura una temporada, luego se rompen solas y se queda sin techo, 

las  buenas de policarbonato  valen por 5  veces mas

el tema es que esas chapas dejan pasar la luz y el calor sobre todo el calor, por lo que la mazmorra se convierte en un infiernito iluminado

y usa *silicona * no resina

ahora lo interesante seria saber cuantos años dura una botella en el techo


----------



## el indio (Ago 17, 2013)

Por el costo que tiene aun cambiandola todos los años o 2 veces por año sigue siendo barata, pero la duracion es de unos 5 a 7 años, aunque depende del tipo de exposicion que tenga(zona cercana al ecuador)


----------



## analogico (Ago 17, 2013)

el indio dijo:


> Por el costo que tiene aun cambiandola todos los años o 2 veces por año sigue siendo barata, pero la duracion es de unos 5 a 7 años, aunque depende del tipo de exposicion que tenga(zona cercana al ecuador)



pero no resuelve el tema del calor y  las  fibras de vidrio volando

y los gatos


----------



## rubenchaco (Ago 17, 2013)

Y si el techo es de losa o tiene cielo raso?, no discuto el tema de los costos pero desde el punto de vista estético queda feo. Con lo que ahorramos de electricidad podemos comprar una claraboya.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2013)

Es original pero evidentemente el problema será el sellado si no se hace bien, será difícil teniendo en cuenta que la botella es blanda.


----------



## basicobasico (Ago 18, 2013)

1ro hay que por etica citar la fuente de la informacion y en este caso es de la BBC de Londres, la mencionada es un "reetwitt", por asi decirlo, 2do hay que ver/saber sobre que clase de techo va el artilugio para asi al menos opinar, 3ro los anteriores comentarios dicen lo denigrantes/denigradores que podemos llegar a ser los hispanoamericanos, en ves de aplaudir lo que hacemos es despotricar, criticar, pordebajear a nuestros conciudadanos. Como diria el dicho: "mejor callar si no as calzado sus zapatos". Nos merecemos nuestra #/*+&* suerte.


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> esa plancha  dura una temporada, luego se rompen solas y se queda sin techo,
> las  buenas de policarbonato  valen por 5  veces mas


Mas bien que hay de todas las calidades. 
No se inventaron el añ pasado, desde la época de los dinosaurios que se vienen usando en galpones y perdé cuidado que si no te agarra una pedrada no se cambian ni en uno ni en veinte años.







> y usa *silicona * no resina


El texto dice resina poliester.



> ahora lo interesante seria saber cuantos años dura una botella en el techo


Dudo que se lleguen a los dos sin que sea necesario cambiarla por otra.

La ventaja entre la botella y un agujero en el techo es que la botella te difunde la luz, pero la luz que entra es la misma.  Si necesitás luz para trabajar --> vas a necesitar una cantidad de botellas que ocupen un área total igual a una ventana, y para eso existen las chapas transparentes y las claraboyas.


Eso no es ningún invento, es una de los tantos hechos simpáticos que el periodismo agranda, y cuando alguno como este "prende", se enganchan otros medios y te la manijean hasta que que cansa o aparece otra.

No se extrañen si el próximo invento de este hombre es una ventana. Los titulares van a decir: "Les dió luz y ventilación"


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

he leido la discusion.

me parece que a lo que apunta eduardo ( y lo comparto)  es que si bien  LA IDEA  es buena ( y muy basica ) puede mejorarse.
si este tema es algo que ha recorrido el mundo bien podria algun fabricante , de tantos que hay que fabrican estupideces que se venden en la TV  , o internet, pero ridiculeces de todo tipo .
un simple modelo de claraboya que se fabrique masivamente seria una solucion a donde existe un problema.

una claraboya con plastico que sea, pero teniendo en cuenta un poco mas el tema de a donde se pondra, bordes para un mejor sellado (convengamos que una botella no fue diseñada para tal fin ) , una forma que direccione la luz .

mira, hasta es una fuente de trabajo; se podrian hacer  con plastico reciclado de botellas, o incluso hacer ladrillos o claraboyas de vidrio, con botellas de vino recicladas, gordas piezas con forma redondeada arriba y encastre ..... anda a saber, formas hay de hacer ....y da trabajo encima.

en fin, pareceria que ningun $%&%$  pais, empresario o gobierno ha dedicado  nada a ayudar o invertir en una simple fabricacion, asi que , algo falla.

Luego esta (para una mejor comprension ) me parece el reconocer y ver la otra parte:
la humana
dificil de comperender a veces :
gente que se le ocurre algo y se queda ahi, no es capaz de dar ni un pasito mas.
y gente que , por el otro lado son tan pero tan miserables de dinero, de cabeza y de voluntad que si les ofreces algo mejor, aunque sea pagando 2 monedas YA NO LES SIRVE.
solo les sirve si es gratis.

jeee.........mientras escribo pienso.........en este punto .........
vos eduardo hablando de cambiar chapas por transparentes............je........que cabeza al tuya....
hay gente que tiene hijos y no consigue una botella de gaseosa por que solo conocen las de VINO .
hay gente que si tiene un peso se lo gasta en el juego , y luego dice que es caro esto y qe es caro aquello.
pero si solo un mes de su vida utiliza el dinero que se tira en el prode, quiniela, bingo o lo que sea (yo no juego NUNCA )  con esa plata se compraba las claraboyas como corresponde.


es mas , no solo es gente, es a veces tambien LUGARES: si vivis en una villa y todos casuchas de chapa y vos, solo vos te pones en tu techo claraboyas , baratas, pero claraboyas al fin, baratas pero baratas........ y los demas tienen botellas de cola loca marca supermercado barato , pues sabes que ??? 
o te las roban 
o te las rompen .


en fin:
tal ...........para cual........

no todo en este mundo se puede hacer bien con seres humanos.

mejor sigamso con la electronica, es mas razonable .


----------



## analogico (Ago 18, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> Mas bien que hay de todas las calidades.
> No se inventaron el añ pasado, desde la época de los dinosaurios que se vienen usando en galpones y perdé cuidado que si no te agarra una pedrada no se cambian ni en uno ni en veinte años.
> http://img2.mlstatic.com/chapa-acan...-metro-zona-norte_MLA-O-4231568162_042013.jpg



esas planchas transparentes existen 2 tipos una barata hecha de fibra de vidrio
(que postearon mas arriba de las que hay en varios colores)
y una muy  cara de policarbonato
 claro que la de policarbonato dura  decadas

la barata  de fibra de vidrio el sol quema rapidamente la resina y luego quedan las fibras




Eduardo dijo:


> El texto dice resina poliester.


en el video de youtube donde las instalaban decia  silicona




Eduardo dijo:


> La ventaja entre la botella y un agujero en el techo es que la botella te difunde la luz, pero la luz que entra es la misma.  Si necesitás luz para trabajar --> vas a necesitar una cantidad de botellas que ocupen un área total igual a una ventana, y para eso existen las chapas transparentes y las claraboyas.



la ventaja es el $  la gente que instala botellas es por que no tiene para comprar  soluciones mas costosas


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

*Le dio luz a quienes no la tenían y sigue pobre pero orgulloso*


referente al titulo es una clara prueba de un tema que muchas veces hablamos acerca de nuestro futuro y presente:

*estudiar electronica !!*
*me ira bien ?? *
*hay trabajo ?? *
*hay futuro ??*
*se gana bien =??? *

clasicas dudas que uno pretende solucionar estudiando lo que le gusta (ojala fuese asi la vida) , pero aca tenemos un caso tipico :
si este hombre hubiese  ARRIESGADO / INVERTIDO / ASOCIADO  / Y TENIDO SUERTE .
muy posiblemente estaria mas orgulloso aun y tendria mas dinero.
como dije : 
no es solo cosa de  "se me ocurrio usar la botellita !!!!
se me ocurrio usar la botellita !!!






si hubiese mejorado el diseño, buscado socios, o ayuda de el estado o de alguna asociacion, hecho una matriz o moldeado , aunque sea reciclando botellas .
podria incluso canjear botellas a gente que las junta a cambio de producto (obvio con ganancia para el , si con 30 botellas de materia prima hace uno de esos cosos , pues pide 200 .

y luego de sacar el primer modelo de claraboya economica y hacer unos pesos reinvierte para hacer otro de mejor calidad .
y mejora el diseño 
y sigue 
y vende no solo a gente pobre.
y luego exporta.
y se hace rico
y vende en todo el universo
y conquista el mundo 
y se hace rey 
y ............

me fui a la mier.........

pero bueno, es la idea.




ojo , viendo fotos en el buscador de google, no solo de adentro sino de el lado de afuera, es indudable que este señor tuvo una muy buena idea, a partir de NADA o de algo realmente minimo  obtener un buen resultado.
la forma y el aprovechamiento es excelente para lo que es .
hay otros casos que recuerdo de ideas que REALMENTE  son geniales , vere si las encuentro.
pero lo que destaco aca , es ...............bueno, lo que ya puse que creo es bastante claro.


*una que recuerdo era una enfermedad en africa, que se transmitia por un mosquito que ponia huevos en rios, y sus larvas bla bla bla .... el tema es que niños y adultos bebian agua como animales, en el rio, se acercaban y bebian, o recogian con baldes.
y se llevaban con ellos a las larvas.

en la foto se veia un niño desnudo , lo unico que tenia era un sorbete, atado con un hilo al cuello, como un collar....... si , solo un sorbete.
el cual metia en el rio y chupaba, asi no tomaba de el agua de la superficie.......
increiblemente simple.

la otra eran medicos que tambien en africa, veian que unos mosquitos ponian huevos en la superficie de el agua e, en pozos que eran de agua potable ....
la solucion :
bolitas de rergopol, que tiraban en el pozo , asi el agua quedaba cubierta por una capa de tergopol que no molestaba, pero aislaba el agua de el aire.
los mosquitos no podian llegar a el agua.
la gente tiraba el balde el cual caia , las bolitas de tergopol solas se desplazan, al sacar el balde tiran con la mano de nuevo al pozo las bolitas que recogieron.
facilmente .

ideas muy ingeniosas que ayudan.*

uno se pregunta eternamente por que gente muchisimo mas capaz, mas que nad gobernantes que poseen recursos casi ilimitados son carentes de algo de imaginacion.
no digo imaginacion para inventar.
imaginacion solo para que se les ocurra el apoyar a gente asi , a ideas, a que crezcan y mejoren.

vaya a saberse.


----------



## blanko001 (Ago 18, 2013)

Y yo supongo que también deja pasar los rayos UV provenientes del sol. A mi me basta con el lugar soleado donde vivo cuando salgo de casa. Yo creo que hacen falta estudios a cerca de los beneficios y contras a la salud. Es más no se que sucede con esas botellas de tanto ser irradiadas con la luz solar si puedan desprender químicos contaminantes. La idea es respetable pero personalmente no me gusta.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 18, 2013)

Es un invento ingenioso y duradero, la cuestión es que el cloro con el tiempo tiende a evaporarse asi se encuentre en contacto con el agua y debera cambiarse cada cierto tiempo el liquido completo antes que el agua se llene de algas por ausencia del cloro.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

incluso podrian hacerse mas grandes , para tener mas luz.
y con cañitos que todas terminen en un deposito.

asi esa agua que obvio de dia se calienta puede pasar a un deposito donde se obtiene agua tibia para bañarse.

y de el tanque de agua (mas arriba) viene agua para rellenarlas.

pero todo deja de ser "costo bajisimo" e implica pasar a otro nivel.
aca la cosa es :

techo de chapa ya existente .
hacer algo minimo (que no es tanto por que se ven en las fotos que implica un taladro con mecha copa adecuado , y luego alguna membrana y adhesivo para sellar el asunto ) .

pero bueno , es claro que se puede seguir , esa ida es solo el comienzo.
de cosas que en verdad ya hay :
captar luz solar .
captar el calor y aprovecharlo .



Fernando Arias dijo:


> Es un invento ingenioso y duradero, la cuestión es que el cloro con el tiempo tiende a evaporarse asi se encuentre en contacto con el agua y debera cambiarse cada cierto tiempo el liquido completo antes que el agua se llene de algas por ausencia del cloro.



botelal tapada, calculo que no tiene a donde ir el cloro .


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> botella tapada, calculo que no tiene a donde ir el cloro .



Las botellas de plástico o de pet no son las mejores para conservar las propiedades organolepticas de ningún liquido, son mejores las botellas de vidrio, el cloro se puede evaporar de la botella, pues esta continuamente expuesta al sol y aun así este tapada encontrara algún lugar así le tarde mucho tiempo en abandonar la botella.

Es mas, así aun permanezca dentro de la botella el efecto del sol puede desactivar el cloro, tal como sucede en el momento en que tomamos agua del grifo y la hervimos para nuestro consumo, estamos matando bacterias y también se elimina el cloro libre presente en el agua.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

blanko001 dijo:


> Y yo supongo que también deja pasar los rayos UV provenientes del sol. A mi me basta con el lugar soleado donde vivo cuando salgo de casa. Yo creo que hacen falta estudios a cerca de los beneficios y contras a la salud. Es más no se que sucede con esas botellas de tanto ser irradiadas con la luz solar si puedan desprender químicos contaminantes. La idea es respetable pero personalmente no me gusta.



shh ..que ideas estas dando ???? 
a donde vamos ??

a que esas botellas de plastico no son lo mas conveniente ?? 
deberian usarse de vidrio ??

a ver :
 DISEÑEMOS:

necesitamos doble panza:
una panza para que arriba capte la luz de todos lso angulos y otra para abajo emitirla :






calculo que a muchos les gustara la idea, y veran como solucionar el problema de que esas botellas NO se encuentran facil tiradas.











aca hay 2 que dedicaron su tiempo en conseguir materiales para la casa:


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 18, 2013)

No, simplemente si queremos conservar las propiedades organolepticas de un liquido lo mejor es usar botellas de vidrio, en este caso esta el tema ambiental de por medio y las mas indicadas en esta aplicación son las botellas de plastico o de pet que son las mas convenientes y abundantes, que conserven o no lo que llevan dentro es otro cuento.

Debiste buscar una foto diferente, también existen botellas de vidrio transparentes.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

las doble panza me paecieron mejores.
habria que ver el tema optico .
y si , seguro que transparentes mejores


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2013)

Ocurre que a veces se endiosa a alguien.
Que si, que es buen invento pero así como si fuera la rueda, no me lo parece.


----------



## analogico (Ago 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> *si este hombre hubiese ARRIESGADO / INVERTIDO / ASOCIADO / Y TENIDO SUERTE .
> muy posiblemente estaria mas orgulloso aun y tendria mas dinero.
> como dije :*
> no es solo cosa de "se me ocurrio usar la botellita !!!!
> ...



bueno la idea  ya la tienes puedes tu mismo hacer las claraboyas economicas


 ya existe un sistema parecido pero que usa fibra optica


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> bueno la idea ya la tienes puedes tu mismo hacer las claraboyas economicas
> 
> 
> ya existe un sistema parecido pero que usa fibra optica


 
y tu , si vamos al caso 

yo se lo que soy y como soy , empresarioNO.
conozco mis limitaciones y donde no quiero meterme y dondde se que no tengo pasta (tarde en darme cuenta) .


----------



## Scooter (Ago 18, 2013)

Por aquí otro mas que no volverá a ser empresario. (nunca se sabe pero lo veo difícil)


----------



## analogico (Ago 18, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> y tu , si vamos al caso
> 
> yo se lo que soy y como soy , empresarioNO.
> conozco mis limitaciones y donde no quiero meterme y dondde se que no tengo pasta (tarde en darme cuenta) .



pero si


fernandob dijo:


> si este hombre hubiese ARRIESGADO /* INVERTIDO / ASOCIADO /* Y TENIDO SUERTE .
> 
> si hubiese mejorado el diseño*, buscado socios, o ayuda de el estado o de alguna asociacion*, hecho una matriz o moldeado , aunque sea reciclando botellas ..



la cosa es mas dificil de lo que parece
por algo nadie hace las clarabollas economicas
quizas los chinos las  fabriquen  algun dia


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2013)

El señor de la siguiennte foto fabrica ataúdes en Nairobi y cada vez que le llegaba la factura de la luz se quería morir.  

Gracias a Alfredo Moser se dió cuenta que la solución estaba en la madre naturaleza.  Empezó con las botellas en el techo, pero después de dejar el techo hecho un queso cayó en que le seguía faltando luz, así que ni lento ni perezoso se fué al corralón de la otra cuadra y se trajo una chapa de fibra.








No obstante, no tiró la chapa agujereada. La instaló en otro sector de su taller donde los empleados se quejaban de falta de luz, polvillo en suspensión y olor a chivo.

Y todo gracias a don Alfredo!


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> El señor de la siguiennte foto fabrica ataúdes en Nairobi y cada vez que le llegaba la factura de la luz *se quería morir. *


 
justo me dio por pensar que nosotros trabajamos y hacemos lo que nos gusta.

el pobre dueño NO  PUEDE *querer* disfrutar de sus propios productos........ que frustrante debe ser !!!!! ..............igual , ya le llegara !!


----------



## analogico (Ago 18, 2013)

Eduardo dijo:


> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130815_africa_funeral_business/pic_014.jpg
> 
> !
> 
> http://totallycoolpix.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/20130815_africa_funeral_business/pic_021.jpg


en las fotos no aparece ninguna herramienta electrica
y si su mayor gasto electrico era la luz

entonces fabrica todo a la antigua


----------



## Eduardo (Ago 18, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> en las fotos no aparece ninguna herramienta electrica
> y si su mayor gasto electrico era la luz



Tampoco aparecen muertos siendo su principal ingreso.


----------



## DaniArg (Nov 19, 2013)

Este sistema esta bien diseñado, por supuesto que el costo debe ser altisimo-


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 20, 2013)

DaniArg dijo:


> Este sistema esta bien diseñado, por supuesto que el costo debe ser altisimo-


 

Interezante ¿Como funciona?

Por cierto lo del hombre con la botella no le veo tan tan tan ingenioso como dicen, digo yo en casa tenia un tragaluz, que no es mas que un pedazo de cristal gruesote y funcionaba mejor que esas botellas, en fin cada quien.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2013)

Ajna:
te dire algo que NO lo dije antes por no ofender sensibilidades:

hay o existe un "trato" hacia la gente pobre que no me perece correcto, en el caso de esta botella ocurre algo social:
a un tipo se le ocurrio algo y por algun motivo prendio .
cosa de estos bichos humanos.

pero hay otra cosa que veo:
sos pobre ??? 
iluminate con botellas , y mantenete pobre, ignorante y miserable.

en vez de ir a un pueblo y ver como se arman una cooperadora y hacen una escuela, o un taller donde se juntan varios y arman algo un poco mas serio, algo que  LES EXIJA trabajar.
una estructura un poco mas seria, con elementos simples.
pero lo que se llama "valor agregado" .
que la gente que quiera se meta y aprenda el oficio.
que puedan si quieren hacerlo rustico o sino puedan ahcerlo bien delicado, o de buen nivel.
con espejos, con plastico especial, con marcos de aluminio.

pero no .
que la miseria siga siendo miseria.

me hace pensar a  una situacion que se me ocurre ahora:
en un pueblo de miserables , donde la gente no tiene nada, ni dinero, ni educacion, ni ganas de mejorar , ocurre que en invierno cuando hace mucho frio , como la gente no tiene dinero para comprarse guantes muchos se les congelan las manos o algunos dedos.
y en algunos casos tienen que amputarselos.
asi es año tras año .
hasta que un dia a uno se le ocurre la gran idea:

por que no uso medias viejas (todas sus medias son viejas, pero por lo menos tienen )  y me protejo las manos con un par de medias.

y desde ese dia el gran invento hizo que ya a nadie se le congelen las manos.
por que andan con las medias en las manos.

y todo gracias al que se le ocurrio eso.

fin de el tema.

pero a nadie se le ocurre el comprar una maquina de coser, o coser guantes al principio a mano, para que la gente tenga.
venderselos barato o por medio de trueque.
luego alguno se compra la maquina de coser y no solo hace guantes, sino que otras prendas y las vende.
y luego decide mejorar su calidad asi sale a vender los guantes de mejor calidad fuera de el pueblo o la villa.
y luego ya son varios en el taller trabajando .
y luego es un taller mas grande con mas maquinas y mas empleados  y venden fuera de la villa.
y hacen productos de calidad.
y mandan a sus hijos a estudiar.


no.....................lo lindo y pintoresco es andar con medias en las manos.
ya no se congelan mas las manos.
y estan orgullosos de su invento .
pero siguen siendo igual de miserables.


1
1

son pavadas mias, no me hagan caso, es solo que sume esto a otra cosa que habia leido (similar) .


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 20, 2013)

Suena fuerte pero tiene mucho de verdad. Como dije, cada quien pensara a su modo y abra quien lo defienda y quien no, para mi gusto no es mas que "como dice fernando" una pavada su disque invento y no lo estoy desprestigiando ni nada por el estilo simplemente no se me hace algo de admirar. No a caso antes usaban platos bien pulidos para direccionar la luz hacia adentro, eso para su tiempo debio ser todo un invento, pero una botella en el techo en este siglo que vaa. Ya mejor cierro la boca


Por cierto cuando vi la imagen, pense que habia inventado algun liquido como fosforecente de larga duracion. jajaja que cosas no!


----------



## DaniArg (Nov 20, 2013)

Hola Ajna el sistema funciona asi segun la pagina donde lo exponen:
¿Cómo Funciona?

Funciona gracias a un fotosensor que sigue la trayectoria del sol durante todo el día (con una capacidad de giro sobre el eje de hasta 352º) consigue una captación optimizada de la luz solar. Esta luz es captada por unas lentes asféricas que dirigen la luz solar, filtrando los rayos nocivos del sol (UV e infrarojos), hasta un cable de fibra óptica, con el núcleo realizado en vidrio de cuarzo y un diámetro de tan solo 7.5mm, que es capaz de transportar la luz solar y sus mejores propiedades hasta un recorrido de 150m.



El Himawari dispone de varios modelos de captación que van des de las 12 lentes (proporciona 2 puntos de luz) hasta las 198 lentes (proporciona 33 puntos de luz). Los captadores de 12 y 36 lentes (2 y 6 puntos de luz respectivamente) pueden llevar, opcionalmente, una placa solar para que funcione de forma totalmente autónoma.


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 20, 2013)

Eso si es util, en mi trabajo tengo la luz prendida todo el dia, porque como es un almacen no hay entradas de luz y una cosa asi le vendria de 10 a la empresa, ya estoy fastidiado de la luz de las lamparas flourecentes


----------



## analogico (Nov 20, 2013)

la idea del guante es buena pero si son tan pobres para comprar guantes 
menos van a comprar  tela o una maquina de coser
o si  viven en una sociedad que aun no ha inventado el guante es ilogico que ya hayan desarrollado la maquina de coser


del mismo modo si son pobres  no pueden comprar maquinas para hacer cilindros transparentes solidos y resistentes al sol




la ventaja de la idea de la botella sobre  la planchas  no solo es economica
es termica
la botella filtra  el calor dejando pasar solo la luz

o de lo contrario abajo seria un horno o un invernadero con temperaturas de 40º o mas


----------



## fernandob (Nov 20, 2013)

Analogico:
es indudable que un grupo humano que esta "estancado " necesita ayuda.

yo a lo que voy es a toda la sociedad , que aplauden eso , pero nadie ayuda, ni gobiernos ni nadie.
todos sabemos que hay culturas mas avanzadas y otras menos, que hay grupos humanos con mas y otros con menos oportunidades.
y al parecer desde siempre el grupo que esta arriba quiere seguir arriba y que el resto abajo.

y si miramos a el tema de la pobreza  hay grupos humanos que se ORGANIZARON  para dejar de ser individuos y pasar a ser grupos, pero se que asi y todo es dificil.
por que la miseria y la pobreza es en todo sentido.

yo lo que critico es que esto de la botella esta en todas partes, no me extrañaria que lo  aplaudan y le den premios .......pero no pasa de ahi : casi palmaditas.... y segui poniendo botellas (si son de vino mejor ) .
fijate que en otros articulos se ven a EMPRENDEDORES que anuncian proyectos y recaudan montones de dolares , que en paises tercermundistas es fortuna  y asi podrian iniciar algo.
NO espero que salgan emprededores de un lugar donde hay miseria.
pero si se podria esperar que alguna empresa o algun grupo de jovenes estudiantes de otro nivel sociocultural decidan dar una mano y asi si :
se podria iniciar lo que dije.


lo de el horno o invernadero tambien tiene soluciones.
todo lo tiene con dedicacion .


----------



## analogico (Nov 20, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> Analogico:
> es indudable que un grupo humano que esta "estancado " necesita ayuda.


si revisas la historia
todo se queda estancado hasta  que llegan una gran crisis y entonces se cambia  algo
antes no 

en tu historia al principio nadie se le ocurre taparse las manos, hasta que se vuelve un gran problema



fernandob dijo:


> fijate que en otros articulos se ven a EMPRENDEDORES que anuncian proyectos y recaudan montones de dolares , que en paises tercermundistas es fortuna  y asi podrian iniciar algo.
> NO espero que salgan emprededores de un lugar donde hay miseria.
> pero si se podria esperar que alguna empresa o algun grupo de jovenes estudiantes de otro nivel sociocultural decidan dar una mano y asi si :
> se podria iniciar lo que dije.
> n .


esto me recordo este otro invento que encontre hace tienpo en youtube
como el deasarrollo de este proyecto 




basicamente unn monedero y  un motor  averiguando en internet   el desarrolo del la maquinita costo  la pequeña suma de 5000 billetes verdes y luego les dieron un premio de 56000 billetes en un concurso  
lastima que no se me ocurran esas geniales ideas ni sepa de esos concursos


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 21, 2013)

Que se supone que hace la dichosa maquina de 5000 dolares, Que por cierto es mucho dinero?? Nomas le entendi al tipo ese "Pon tu vaso aqui, luego metele  monedas y  ya.

O mejor dicho que tiene de "innovador"


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2013)

Ajna dijo:


> Que se supone que hace la dichosa maquina de 5000 dolares, Que por cierto es mucho dinero?? Nomas le entendi al tipo ese "Pon tu vaso aqui, luego metele  monedas y  ya.
> 
> O mejor dicho que tiene de "innovador"



es  un vendedor automatico de  detergente para pobres


----------



## Scooter (Nov 21, 2013)

Ah! Pues si, que los pobres compren máquinas de equismil duros me parece de mucho ahorro, de premio Nobel , dos o tres premios por lo menos.
Al próximo que le den el premio por la receta para asar manteca


----------



## R-Mario (Nov 21, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> es un vendedor automatico de detergente para pobres


 

 No le veo el ingenio, por cierto, para que le puso "algrano" y porque dice maquina de ahorro? Mejor le hubiera puesto JabonMachine Me confunde, para pobres? Pues hay se ve que hay que meterle 3 monedas, humm yo con 5000 dolares (en mexico 60000 pesos) aharia eso y mas humm por ejemplo un baña perros automatico para gente rica 

Le daria trabajo a la gente pobre, y les pagaria un salario decente, creo que eso seria mas mejor


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2013)

venta "al peso" .

no hay caso : hay que saber donde estar parado  .


----------



## analogico (Nov 21, 2013)

es al*gramo*
en google encontre esto con la historia mas completa
http://www.eldefinido.cl/movil/actu...s_clientes_debe_ser_mayor_a_nuestra_ganancia/

lo interesante son los comentarios tipo "genial idea"



de todos modos es mas economico comprar detergente de marca blanca
incluso mas economico que la maquina dispensadora


----------



## fernandob (Nov 21, 2013)

si, encima.........mira , el jabon en polvo aca  lo compro yo en casa.

y el barato, por ejemplo el querubin , sale 400 gr . la mitad de 800 gr.
no hay la diferencia.

pero el detalle es que por lo menos sabes que compras.
a veces uno ve cuando pasa por algun lavadero que tienen las bolsas vacias de jabon en polvo de la marca mas cara.
siempre las bolsas de la marca cara.
cualquier salame se da cuenta que lo rellenan .
compran el barato y lo rellenen.

A VER :
si yo tengo un almacen, soy almacenero.
tengo 4 opciones:

1 --- vienen me ponen esa maquina a comision , asi que no gano mucho, por que el que pone la maquina gana tambien y el producto sera de lo peor.
2 --- la maquina la tengo que pagar yo ........perdi como en la guerra, por que me costara cara y encima cada vez que deje de funcionar el tecnico me hara un agujero.
3 --- no hago nada de nada, sigo como siempre, vendiendo jabon en polvo , pero a lo mucho busco mas econimicos.
4 ---- compro las bolsas de jabon en polvo a grtanel gigantes, de 20 Kg .  y cuando estoy al cuete me pongo a rellenar bolsitas de esas de arranque, las peso en la balanza para que cuesten justo un par de monedas.
y listo .
suelto seria y ya embolsado.


la unica forma que como comerciante me meteria a usar esas maquinas seria si compre en un remate varias de ellas a un precio irrisorio y ademas yo como soy tecnico las conozco y se repararlas y tengo repuestos.
asi no pierdo tiempo con el cliente .

sino : opciones 3 o 4 .

*pero aca el truco no es esa idea, el truco es que la presento en el lugar adecuado, nunca escucharon de un pibe que publica en la web una idea y dice que necesita apoyo financiero y en 30 dias recaudo 100 mil dolares ??? .........no se como es, deben ser otras culturas, otro mundo .
el lugar justo    *


----------



## Scooter (Nov 22, 2013)

fernandob dijo:


> *pero aca el truco no es esa idea, el truco es que la presento en el lugar adecuado, nunca escucharon de un pibe que publica en la web una idea y dice que necesita apoyo financiero y en 30 dias recaudo 100 mil dolares ??? .........no se como es, deben ser otras culturas, otro mundo .
> el lugar justo    *




Si señor, a mi me pagan una burrería de dinero por algo que no lo vale, me dan premios y me hago famoso porque sé vender una idea. El día a día de la idea ya me da igual. Ideas absurdas para growfunding o como se diga he visto unas cuantas. Muchas veces el presupuesto es absurdamente caro.


----------



## chclau (Nov 22, 2013)

Lei las noticias y puede ser que la maquinita expendedora esa o la botellita de Cocacola resuelvan algun problema de la gente pobre, pero algunos comentarios, que comparto, me hicieron acordar de esto:


----------

